# boolean consolen eingabe



## blade (14. Jul 2010)

hallo, kann mir vielleicht einer erklären wie ich eine boolean eingabe von der console aus tätigen kann?
hab einen beispiuelcode gefunden in dem steht:


```
import inout.Console;

boolean eingabe = false;

eingabe = Console.readBoolean();
```

Mein NetBeans kennt das ganze aber garnicht, kenne nur 

Import java.io.*;

mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Jul 2010)

```
inout.Console;
```
 ist ne eigene Klasse, die gehört nicht zum jdk.
Das entsprechende jar-file hast du imporitert? Du bist sicher dass die Klasse Console die Methode readBoolean() enthält?


----------



## StrikeTom (14. Jul 2010)

Wie wär mit

```
Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
boolean b = s.nextBoolean();
```


----------



## blade (14. Jul 2010)

hallo und danke für eure antworten, mal eine vielleicht etwas dumme frage, wo bekomm ich denn eigentlich diese java klassen her? direkt von sun?
bis jetzt hab ich nämlich immer nur bei google gesucht bis ich was passendes an paketen gefunden hatte.

aber z.b. ein paket für inout.Console hab ich jetzt bei google nicht gefunden


----------



## Gast2 (14. Jul 2010)

im jdk sind schon alle "Standardklassen" (mir fällt grad nichts besseres ein...) enthalten, du musst dir da nichts extra runterladen. die klassen erkennst du daran dass sie im paket java.* oder javax.* sind.
ne übersicht darüber findest du z.b. hier: http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E17409_01/javase/6/docs/api/


----------



## KrokoDiehl (14. Jul 2010)

Was im JDK ist, finden Entwicklungsumgebungen (IDE) wie NetBeans und Eclipse in der Regel automatisch. Alle anderen Klassen, wie das von dir genannte _inout.Console_, hat irgendjemand selbst programmiert und das wirst du auch nur von diesem Irgendjemand kriegen.
Meistens geben die Package-Namen Aufschluss über den Hersteller, aber dennoch gibt es hier kein einheitliches System, wo man Nicht-JDK-Programmierungen herbekommt.

Als Fazit: Alles was eine komplexere IDE nicht automatishc findet ist nicht im JDK-Standard und muss daher anderswo besorgt werden. In 99,9% aller Fälle ist dies eine .jar-Datei die du deinem Projekt mitteilen musst. Woher man diese .jar bekommt, ist dann aber immer unterschiedlich (ebenso wie die Frage, ob man sie benutzen darf).

----
Oh, etwas zu spät...


----------



## Marcinek (15. Jul 2010)

Studierst du an der RUB? Prof. Balzert hat solche Klassen für die Studenten geschrieben. 

In dem Fall findest du die Klassen im w3l.


----------

